# Teenager with Hyperthyroid



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

I need some advise for a friend. Her 17 year old Daughter has been diagnosed as severly hyperthyroid. She was put on Atenol (sp) and bp meds. They want her on it for a year. Well yesterday the entire front of her neck became visibly red like a huge rash. Burning and itching. She took her to the hospital and they said it's her thyroid producing too much hormone and it will continue to happen until it burns out. I was hyper and never had this reaction. They said just up her Atneol (sp) when it happens. Does this sound right? If she is this bad why would they not take it out now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't know enough about anti-thyroid meds and their potential side effects to comment on that, but I do want to say that 17 is a really crappy age to be dealing with something like this for a year or more.

Sounds to me like she might be allergic to the Atenol...could they try a different drug to see if she reacts better?


----------



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

Her mother said the ER doc told her it wasnt the meds but her Thyroid itself. Weird to me too.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, I have seen other stories here on the boards about thyroids becoming inflamed shortly after starting drugs...let's see what others have to say. I'm sure someone will be more helpful than me!


----------



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok thank you. I feel so sorry for her. I just wonder why they don't remove it. Poor baby, she is snappy and irritated and having panic attacks


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That stinks. I was snappy and irritable at 17 _without_ thyroid problems...I can imagine that she's a hormonal wreck.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chickenpiggy said:


> I need some advise for a friend. Her 17 year old Daughter has been diagnosed as severly hyperthyroid. She was put on Atenol (sp) and bp meds. They want her on it for a year. Well yesterday the entire front of her neck became visibly red like a huge rash. Burning and itching. She took her to the hospital and they said it's her thyroid producing too much hormone and it will continue to happen until it burns out. I was hyper and never had this reaction. They said just up her Atneol (sp) when it happens. Does this sound right? If she is this bad why would they not take it out now!!!!!!!!!!!


The most important thing to do NOW is to schedule her for RAIU. They need to make sure she does not have cancer.

That poor young lady!!! Good thing her mom has you for a friend!


----------



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

I didn't think about the scan. I told her mom to be very proactive about this. And she is seeing an Endo with Childrens Healthcare, wonder why they didn't order a scan right off the bat


----------



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok, they did do a scan and she said they did not say anything about cancer, just hyperthyroid.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Poor kiddo, it's hard enough to be a teenager without adding in all of the stress and aggravation of hyperthyroid problems. How long after she started the meds did the neck issues start?


----------



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

She just got her meds a week ago today. And the ER doc said it's because of all the thyroid hormones. Well if she's been on them a week shouldn't they be calming them down, not making it worse.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chickenpiggy said:


> I didn't think about the scan. I told her mom to be very proactive about this. And she is seeing an Endo with Childrens Healthcare, wonder why they didn't order a scan right off the bat


See if you can find out the rate of uptake and whether there were any hot or cold spots? If you can?

Better yet; maybe the mom could just join here?


----------



## chickenpiggy (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok get this, the mom is so confused. She called the Endo at Childrens to tell them about the neck inflammation and other issues she has been having this week. This was the nurses response.........

OK just got off the phone with the nurse at Childrens. No scan yet. Labs haven't come back yet so no need for scan until that comes back. She said don't let her use her thyroid issues as an excuse for a bad attitude..


----------

